
The NEW Retards - user982
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/07/10/the-new-retards/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
We don't use that word anymore.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh, wait, he's THAT dude: [http://www.wired.com/2016/04/alex-st-johns-
daughter-wrong-wo...](http://www.wired.com/2016/04/alex-st-johns-daughter-
wrong-women-tech/)

